
Show HN: Visually Create, Fork, and Share Bootstrap Themes (MVP) - futhey
http://www.forkstrap.com/
======
Doches
This is great, and a quick way to dick around with Bootstrap without having to
setup a gulpfile and a project. It'd be nice to be able to preview with my own
HTML, though; the Bootstrap docs are obviously pretty good examples, but they
don't reflect all of the changes that I can make (e.g. jumbotron size).

Plus, they're very rarely the document that I'm trying to style.

~~~
futhey
Thanks for the feedback!

I thought about a feature similar to that (just to extend or edit the default
markup for the kitchen sink), so it's good to hear that other people might
want to do similar things!

------
futhey
Feedback appreciated!

